# Holiday Woodworking Kits



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Just had a thought… For those that are trying to earn a few dollars from working the wood and since the Holiday season is approaching instead of making finished items to sell MAKE KITS. Yup, cut, drill, dado, miter or whatever then add all the loose hardware and a set of instructions and sell as a kit. There are all age groups and skill levels so a kit could be made for a child (with parental guidance) as well as an adult who does not have power tools. Example: clocks, birdhouses, coat/hat rack, etc… They do the building and finishing you do the working the wood for them… Just a thought…


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Good idea


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Made all my grandsons bird house kits last year. Cut all wood, drilled holes, even drew step by step plans for them. Put it all in a box with nails and sandpaper. They all loved the fact that they could build their own.

Not sure yet what they are getting this year.

Scrappy


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I am scheduled to make up tool box kits for my grandsons cub scout pack. I think they will need them in Feb.


----------



## Big_Bob (Mar 30, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea for retired woodworkers. Make the kits in your free time and send them out as they are ordered.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great idea I think I'll do a wooden dog and cat kit ;-))


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

nice idea may try this for Christmas presents


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Jim, at least they will be easier to clean up after! hahaha


----------

